# full suspension 29rs you've ridden



## fruitagarden (Mar 18, 2011)

Have you ridden or demoed and 29rs? I am in the market for one and would like any feedback. I am 5'6", 160 or so lbs with a 31" inseam.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Giselle?

Anyway, knowing you're in the Grand Valley I can tell you that you can demo Niner's (the Bike Shop, Rocky's 29r (OTE), and I think Ruby Canyon has a Specialized 29r in their demo fleet.Or wait until the festival and have the industry come to you!

That being said, quite a few women on here ride 29rs and there is a thread discussing them here.


----------



## fruitagarden (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Sarah, I'm going to wait until they come to me but decided to start doing some reading ahead of time.


----------



## speckledtrout (Jul 29, 2007)

Can I just tell you that I _just_ threw my leg over the Santa Cruz Tall Boy yesterday. It is a gorgeous bike and the geometry seems to be spot on! I know several guys who have just gotten them and they don't have enough good things to say about them.

I have had a 29er in the past and this bike had me sitting in the bike so much more comfortably than the Niner I used to have. The one I tried was a medium since that's their smallest size for this frame, but it didn't feel too big even though I normally ride a small in unisex frames.

If I were you, I'd throw that bike into the mix and check it out.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I started MTBing with a Jet9. It's a great bike, and fits me really well (I'm about your height)


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I have significant time on the Jet 9 and the R.I.P. 9 - both have been great for me. The RIP is extremely capable, and the Jet is like its little brother, but faster. I like the Mach 429 from Pivot as well, but don't own one.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

I am loving my Salsa Spearfish. But it is the only 29er I've ever ridden so I don't know if I love it coz it's a Spearfish, or coz it's a 29er , or both! I'm 5'8" and got a medium frame.


----------



## Arsbars (Apr 15, 2004)

Out of all the 29er full suspensions I've ridden the new JET9 from Niner is my favorite. The geometry seems to be dialed for any gender


----------



## Rocket Girl (Mar 10, 2011)

All right. I'm ready to take the plunge. I think. Seriously looking at a Jet 9, but (and it's a big BUT...) I am unable to demo this bike in my size.  I did ride a Pivot 429, and, truthfully, I thought it was too stiff for my taste. Tried a hardtail Trek WSD, but it made my back hurt, so I definitely am in the full suspension market. Currently riding a Specialized Saffire Comp, which I LOVE, but my hubby is having a love affair with his TallBoy and has just about convinced me that 29er is the way to go. Would it be a huge mistake to get a Jet 9, given all that? (ps- I'm 5'9" and about 135#)


----------



## speckledtrout (Jul 29, 2007)

Why don't you get your own TallBoy and start your own love affair? Why should he have all the fun?


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

For what it's worth, I am really loving my 29er. (salsa spearfish)


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Rocket Girl said:


> All right. I'm ready to take the plunge. I think. Seriously looking at a Jet 9, but (and it's a big BUT...) I am unable to demo this bike in my size.  I did ride a Pivot 429, and, truthfully, I thought it was too stiff for my taste. Tried a hardtail Trek WSD, but it made my back hurt, so I definitely am in the full suspension market. Currently riding a Specialized Saffire Comp, which I LOVE, but my hubby is having a love affair with his TallBoy and has just about convinced me that 29er is the way to go. Would it be a huge mistake to get a Jet 9, given all that? (ps- I'm 5'9" and about 135#)


I think that you will find the Jet is plusher than the 429. That is my impression between the two. As for demo - have you looked here to see if any other dealers near you have a demo Jet in your size?


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

I've been riding a Kona Kula 2-9 hardtail for the last 4 years and would LOVE a full squish 29'er. I've demoed a bunch of them:
Jet 9 - nimble and fast
SC Tallboy - wow...nimble, fast, and light...and expensive
Pivot 429 - hated it...felt unbalanced and the rear suspension was about as pliant as my hardtail
Trek-Fisher Superfly 100 - handled great, didn't like the rear suspension feel or the cost
Turner Sultan - DW link felt awesome, but it's WAY too heavy for the extended climbing I do

One I am DYING to demo is the Giant Anthem X29...the frame is lighter than the others above (xcept the Tallboy) and can be spec'd out as light as you can afford. A friend just bought one, he traded an Ellsworth Evolve for it, so far he loves it.


----------



## Rocket Girl (Mar 10, 2011)

speckledtrout said:


> Why don't you get your own TallBoy and start your own love affair? Why should he have all the fun?


LOL! Fair point, but it's mostly because I just don't want to pay the extra grand for that bike. Now, if they had a Tall_Girl_, I might consider it... 

Sounds like I can't really go far wrong, though, with a Jet 9. Nobody has anything bad to say about it, and that's encouraging.

*sigh* I blame this on my husband. Had a perfectly good 26" bike until HE got a new one. Can't have him with a newer bike than me, now can I??


----------



## speckledtrout (Jul 29, 2007)

Santa Cruz is coming out with an aluminum version of the TallBoy. Less $, I assume.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Cato said:


> One I am DYING to demo is the Giant Anthem X29...the frame is lighter than the others above (xcept the Tallboy) and can be spec'd out as light as you can afford. A friend just bought one, he traded an Ellsworth Evolve for it, so far he loves it.


I demo'ed an Anthem 29er last weekend and came very close to buying one. Very handy, feels pretty plush for a XC style bike, and lots of fun to ride. Actually handled almost as good as my 26er. I held off because I want to try one of the new Jet 9's before making a decision. But the Anthem is VERY attractively priced.

FWIW, I thought the Evolve was a sluggish tank... LOL


----------



## Rocket Girl (Mar 10, 2011)

Anybody tried the Kona Hei-Hei?


----------



## Rocket Girl (Mar 10, 2011)

speckledtrout said:


> Why don't you get your own TallBoy and start your own love affair? Why should he have all the fun?


You know, I reconsidered, and you're absolutely right! Got one on backorder now. :thumbsup: Should be here in about 6 weeks. ... tick... tick... tick... I hate waiting.


----------



## speckledtrout (Jul 29, 2007)

Rocket Girl said:


> You know, I reconsidered, and you're absolutely right! Got one on backorder now. :thumbsup: Should be here in about 6 weeks. ... tick... tick... tick... I hate waiting.


Hooray! That is so exciting! Post up a review when you get a couple of rides on it!


----------



## tankrum (Feb 12, 2008)

*Giant Anthem 29er*

I have an Anthem 29er and I love it so far. I am 5'3" and so geometry can be an issue but I think that Giant does a great job in that area.
You should really try one.
Tiffany


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

5'9"/150 checking in. I currently ride a Motobecane Fly Team 29er, so personal ride is a hardtail (wanted a well spec'd, very lightweight bike and this fits the bill). 
But, I have a Gary Fisher 29er (two thumbs up, but heavy), and have demo'd the Specialized 29er -- so very, very sweet with a great balanced feel. Wonderful, and I would get one in a heartbeat if some money fell out of the sky.


----------

